# Crazy marketing ideas



## Xeon (Aug 11, 2007)

There was a thread sometime ago here in T-ShirtForums where some of us were discussing not-so-conventional marketing methods.

One of the method discussed was reverse shoplifting (aka "shop-dropping"), where you paste a sticker of your company's website or similar, onto a beer bottle at Walmart, in the hope that people who browse the beer bottles will see your sticker etc. That's just an example.

I can't find that thread, so I'm gonna start one here.

Sometimes, using the normal marketing methods that everyone else is doing just gets you nowhere, so it's time to try crazy acts.

Below are my ideas:

1) Putting bookmarks with my website's logo into library books

2) Sticking my website's stickers onto cereal boxes

3) See this website for some really awesome ideas:
http://www.entrepreneur.com/marketing/guerillamarketing/article193462.html

Unfortunately, these are the only two ideas I can think of at this point.

If anyone has hot crazy acts and ideas, especially with regards to shop-dropping, pls contribute them here. Some of us, like me, will be carrying them out soon. 

Thanks!
Xeon


----------



## tonygraystone (May 1, 2008)

I like the reverse shoplifting concept in a big chain store because you are basicly highjacking the millions of $$$ they spend on attracting customers, although only if it didnt cause any damage to property in the store.

Bookmarks in library books, suppose you could target specific interests with the books you chose if you had a niche.

Not that crazy, but ive always fancied the old stickers at bus stops, taxi ques, toilets. anywhere people hang around looking at things to pass the time.


----------



## CheckMate (Jul 5, 2009)

The idea about reverse shoplifting isn't bad, but like Tony started mentioning about the library books. You would probably get a lot better results by targeting a specific audience or niche group.

Say you posted your URL on the cereal boxes like you suggested and the product you sell is streetwear clothing. Probably a large portion of the ppl that end up buying the cereals are not your targeted audience (moms, elderly ppl, young kids, different genre of ppl). Lets say you placed 50 stickers in total, it's probably safe to say that in all likelyhood that less than 10 ppl will end up visiting your site. Of those, how many will be actual spenders on the site?

Whereas, if you used the same idea of the stickers and stick them in magazines, pamphlets/flyers, or even placing them in a local clothing, boarding, or record shop. The same 50 sticker is likely to generate a lot more traffic to your website.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

Xeon said:


> One of the method discussed was reverse shoplifting (aka "shop-dropping"), where you paste a sticker of your company's website or similar, onto a beer bottle at Walmart, in the hope that people who browse the beer bottles will see your sticker etc. That's just an example.


It's something I'd caution people to think long and hard about before actually doing. For one, depending on what you end up doing it's illegal. Some of the specific examples I've seen are also unethical.

_Maybe_ you could come up with a way to take advantage of the situation that is neither, but it would be difficult.



Xeon said:


> 1) Putting bookmarks with my website's logo into library books


If done appropriately this one strikes me as harmless, if probably ineffectual. Assuming we're talking something that would actually make a useful bookmark (value adding) and not just a flyer on a sheet of paper (spam).



Xeon said:


> 2) Sticking my website's stickers onto cereal boxes


This, on the other hand, is neither harmless nor legal.



Xeon said:


> 3) See this website for some really awesome ideas:
> Marketing, Guerrilla marketing - In Your Face! 10 Crazy Marketing Stunts


Some of those could probably be turned into something useful (and thanks for posting the link), but wow... some of them are seriously *bad* and indicate a serious lack of understanding when it comes to psychology. Not to mention the cornball factor was through the roof.

Especially the first one (Stage a positive protest). What people see and remember are picket lines, not "what" they're protesting. There have been plenty of studies done to show what people remember hours, days, weeks after an event. In this case, what they'll remember is the association of picketers and your brand. In many cases even if they took the time to stop and realise it was just an incredibly hokey stunt (I mean really, who'd think that was a good idea anyway?).

If you can get over that guy's totally outdated specifics though _("business card to a tollbooth operator", "customer of the month plaque", "ugly tie contest", "Orange Hair Day")_ there are some useful tips in the generalities _(be nice to potential customers without expectation of gain, seek awards, tie yourself to news, create a unique Association)_.



Xeon said:


> Unfortunately, these are the only two ideas I can think of at this point.


If you have stickers and want to go shop-dropping, you can always try doing it legally. Around here at least, most surf & skate shops (amongst others) have a section for flyers, local press, etc. They might be perfectly happy for you to leave a stack of stickers. People like free stickers, can check out your stuff consequent, and hopefully they'll stick them somewhere useful.

I can't vouch for the effectiveness of the idea, but it's likely to be more effective than surreptitiously sticking them next to 99c products at Walmart (actually your target audience?) or putting them in clothing stores where the owner will find them and remove them within a day. And never deal with you in future when you are more successful and would like to start getting into local shops.


----------



## tshirtn00b (May 23, 2008)

It doesn't help that the article is over three years old - laws, ways of thinking, a lot has changed in three years! Like Lewis said, there may be some revelations in the general concepts (chamber of commerce, contests (check your local laws!) etc.) but for the most part, I think that most of those ideas would be a serious waste of time and money (Start a unique association??).

As for my own crazy marketing ideas...I unfortunately haven't come up with any yet =\


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

tshirtn00b said:


> I think that most of those ideas would be a serious waste of time and money (Start a unique association??).


Obviously I agree with you for the most part, and I see why you'd say that about the Association idea, but I actually think that one could potentially work.

Think of it as the old world real life equivalent of an amusing Facebook group or fan page. How many fans is "Not being on fire" up to now? (948,204 - I just checked) That's a unique Association.

Have a hunting / fishing / outdoorsman sort of a clothing label? Maybe something like "The Society For Hunting Jackalope" would amuse people.

As usual his examples were hokey (_"__Take Fridays Off Work Association"_? Pretty ridiculous), but the idea has merit.

Maybe you have a hobby that would be a mutual interest for many of your customers. Turn it into an Association and you have something fun to do that could potentially get you legitimacy, attention, and attract people who can later be converted to customers.

Remember that the definition of an association is _"an organization of people with a common purpose and having a formal structure". _T-shirt Forums? Also an Association.

It doesn't have to be boring and corporate. It can be lively and related to your brand or life.

An Association is just a different way of building community. We've seen how well community can work for a t-shirt brand (Threadless for example). Community has a life of its own separate to the product, but it still helps drive sales.


----------



## tshirtn00b (May 23, 2008)

I see your point, I think I need to adjust my logic. I would've been spending more time trying to get the association to be successful (so people didn't think it was a fly by night thing I guess) and losing that time that could've been focused on the business. I guess either way it still focuses on the business though.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

tshirtn00b said:


> I would've been spending more time trying to get the association to be successful (so people didn't think it was a fly by night thing I guess) and losing that time that could've been focused on the business.


There is that.

If you come up with an idea that suits your business and appeals to you personally, then not only is it helping your business but it's an enjoyable way to spend personal time. But that can be a trap. In the end the business is the most important thing, and a separate organisation could be more of a distraction. Some will overlap more than others (some are essentially just a fan club with a weird name - but they can be worth cultivating too).

I think that's a potential pitfall with any guerrilla marketing (not that I would consider an association guerrilla marketing, but bringing it back to the topic...).

With a flyer, you think about the time it takes to design, the money it takes to place it in traditional media (e.g. magazine ad), you fire and forget. Decision made, move on.

With guerrilla marketing it is possible to get caught up in the coolness of an idea, and loose sight of the fact that just because the idea might have a low material cost, doesn't mean it doesn't have a high time cost that will ultimately bring you down if you get obsessed.

So yes, it's possible that time spent building an Association would be time better spent on the business itself. Or time spent stickering a neighbourhood could be better spent developing a website, twittering, etc.

I think even if you're starting out and you don't feel your time is valuable, it's still good to decide on a pay rate, and think of your time as "costing" your business that amount. It gives you a better idea of what you should be spending your time on (what's better value for your company?).


----------



## JeridHill (Feb 8, 2006)

I also don't think the stickers is a good idea. Essentially you are getting something for nothing and using other companies for your gain. That being said, I know of a company that had a great idea and worked with someone in order to make it happen.

They printed quarter sheet full color flyers and went to a local pizza shop. They asked if they could place their flyers on each pizza box if they were to come in every day and fold the boxes for them. This allowed the pizza company more efficiency because they didn't have a worker folding boxes for a period of time and the person was able to advertise for no money out of their pocket with the exception of the cost of the flyers.

It was a similar idea to the stickers or the bookmarks, yet it was a win/win situation for both parties involved. When I was young, I remember something my mother said to me regarding making money. She said there are many ways to make a lot of money, but many of them are not the best way. I remember that because I've had multiple ideas over the years that could have generated a lot of money, but they weren't the most ethical so I shied away from them.

Just my .02


----------



## RhinoAmato (Feb 23, 2009)

Here's a guerrilla marketing tactic I've been thinking about lately. We are considering giving a few (5) free shirts to a couple of people we see asking for money on specific street corners on a daily basis. As long as we see them continue to wear the shirt we will keep giving them freebies. Also would take pictures with those we "sponsor" and post on web site.

The benefits:
-They are walking billboards, out on prominent street corners daily
-Most people can't help but look
-The fact that they have a brand new fresh tee will raise some eyebrows
-Can be seen as an act of philanthropy

Possibility of Backfire:
-May come off as rude or making fun/exploiting
-Person may never return to that spot again

What do yall think?


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

RhinoAmato said:


> What do yall think?


I'm not sure how relevant you'll find it, but your idea reminded me of this thread: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-marketing/t29286.html


----------



## CheckMate (Jul 5, 2009)

If it was me that saw a beggar wearing a shirt, I don't think it would really attract me to go visit the website. IMO


----------



## RhinoAmato (Feb 23, 2009)

Solmu thanks for the link and I agree that a shirt on a beggar wouldnt entice me to go to the website either. But it may be good for overall brand recognition and exposure.


----------



## JeridHill (Feb 8, 2006)

Personally, I would think your company would be looked at in bad taste. The majority of people I've been around when walking the streets of a big town ignore the bums on the street. Although if someone mistreats them, they have a strong opinion. Even though you may not be "mistreating" them, giving them free shirts for promotion kinda looks bad.

Now if you had the money to hire those on the streets, that's entirely a different story. I was going to comment about that yesterday but refrained. But the link provided above is only evidence of something like that working. You are helping those less fortunate and as a by-product, you receive publicity.

One thing I wanted to do was offer those who were released from jail/prison an opportunity. This is a higher turnover rate and they get into your lives in a major way. Anything of this nature is a extremely large undertaking and not be done lightly. I've worked with a handful of guys straight out of jail/prison/rehab, and I can say, it takes more time to help and deal with issues than I've ever dreamed. The first time around, I broke out in hives from the stress. I've never broke out in hives in my life! After that, I realized I couldn't stress out so much and I had to be the level headed one no matter what the situation. And ultimately they are in control of their own lives.

I say that because no matter what you do, it won't be a simple, hey here's a t, wear it for me. I would think you handed too many to someone, I can guarantee they won't look at it as a wardrobe. They will look at it as cash in hand in one form or another or another garment to do or make something with.

Just my .02


----------



## EnMartian (Feb 14, 2008)

The one thing you need to ask yourself when you do any kind of marketing is what is my return on investment, taking into account that investment is not only money, it is also time. A lot of what is being described seems to be doing something randomly and thinking that any mention is a good mention. If your company name doesn't get in front of your specific customers who want your products, then you're just wasting your time. It doesn't matter how many people see your marketing, it matters that the right people see your marketing. 

Simply being out there is not enough.


----------



## chicagoprinters (Jul 14, 2009)

Xeon said:


> There was a thread sometime ago here in T-ShirtForums where some of us were discussing not-so-conventional marketing methods.
> 
> One of the method discussed was reverse shoplifting (aka "shop-dropping"), where you paste a sticker of your company's website or similar, onto a beer bottle at Walmart, in the hope that people who browse the beer bottles will see your sticker etc. That's just an example.
> 
> ...



The books idea sounds good. You just have to make sure that you arent violating any laws. I think the cereal boxes idea might not fly?


----------



## lburton3 (Aug 14, 2008)

When I started my brand several months ago, I ordered 1000 small full-color paper UV-coated stickers. The sticker is purple with my brand logo and website URL. I include a few of these with every order, and occasionally go around sticking them in public places. It's difficult to see the direct results of these efforts, but I figure it's worth a try for 2c per sticker.

A few weeks ago, I designed a simple business card for general promotion. The goal was to create an alternative to a bulky flyer with as little information as possible, in order to provoke curiosity - definitely not a traditional business card. One side is all black with my logo and URL in white. The other side is neon green with a discount code and VERY brief explanation (10% OFF, use xxxx at checkout) in white. I did not include my brand name or even the fact that it was for a clothing company.

The result is a simple, clean miniature flyer. With so little information but also low input cost, I am tackling the "strength in numbers" approach. I printed 5,000 of the cards. The plan is to plaster them absolutely everywhere, from cars to festivals to retail stores to coffee shops, etc - basically anywhere with large amounts of people. Obviously this is not target marketing, but I am hoping that I can spark enough curiosity to visit the URL on the card. The card is essentially a tool to direct visitors to the website. Once they visit the URL, it is up to the website to intrigue the visitor to learn about the brand, check out the products, etc. Maybe they'll even tell a friend or family member. I think the discount code on the back provides a hint of encouragement to visit the website as well. I forgot to mention that the code is unique for these business cards, so if somebody enters the discount code I will know that my efforts have paid off.


----------



## marcmarcmarc (Jun 20, 2009)

EnMartian said:


> The one thing you need to ask yourself when you do any kind of marketing is what is my return on investment, taking into account that investment is not only money, it is also time. A lot of what is being described seems to be doing something randomly and thinking that any mention is a good mention. If your company name doesn't get in front of your specific customers who want your products, then you're just wasting your time. It doesn't matter how many people see your marketing, it matters that the right people see your marketing.
> 
> Simply being out there is not enough.



That's what it's about! You always gotta think about how many of your potential customers will get to see your guerilla marketing action. If it's not a really really successful one, only a certain amount of people will get to see it or hear of it. 
So the first thing should be to know who you wanna adress. And if you know that, you gotta gain some basic knowledge about where these people can be found, what they consume, etc. 
THEN you can start interrupting their everyday-life with guerilla marketing. 

Another thing what most marketers overlook, when creating guerilla stuff, is the necessity of the focus on your brand or product. You don't wanna just interrupt people with some funny stuff with your name on it. Most of the times it only leads them to buy stuff, if you have your product in the focus of the whole action.

And then, like Iburton3 said, make your success traceble.


----------

